# Power cards downloads



## DennisB (Dec 15, 2008)

BY ORDER OF ENWORLD, THE DECKS HAVE BEEN DELETED!!!!!!!!!!!
This thread is for downloading power cards.* Siberys *and myself have spent a long time getting this started. the decks will be updated constantly as new powers are released so check back a lot. first of all, you need to download the MSE2 base program at this location.

*Download | Magic Set Editor*

Then make sure you download the template below to read the cards. and to install the template for those who don't know how just follow the steps below:

*1) unzip the files*
*2) cut the files in the file*
*3) open you're C:drive*
*4) open the programs file*
*5) open the magic set editor 2 file*
*6) open the data file*
*7) paste*

After that all you have to do is get any deck you want and enjoy. When you print the cards, for those who don't know, it prints up 8 cards on one sheet and will fit into any standard card sleeve. 

There is 3 sections to download:
Chapter 1: Race and Class Powers downloads
Chapter 2: Magic Items Downloads
Chapter 3: Monsters and all other decks and Downloads








Chapter 1:
Race and Class Powers downloads:

Here is a preview of the power cards:







_*Update Notes!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
This is a new and final template!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Download first.
There will be no more powers added to the decks until mid march when the players handbook is released because there is no more major rules books released until then. That's when I will add the inserts from the dragon magazines issues 370, 371, 372, 373 as well. I will be concentrating on the monsters and magic items until then.


----------



## DennisB (Dec 22, 2008)

Chapter 2:
Magic Items Downloads

Here is a preview of the cards






Here is the items from the players handbook. the armor has items from the adventurers vault and the other decks will be completed soon.

Deck Update:
January 4th 2009 @ 12:19AM
Wands V2 is now ready. Changes in this deck is:
1) The items from Adventurers Vault are now included.


----------



## DennisB (Dec 25, 2008)

Chapter 3:
Monsters and all other decks and Downloads

Here is a preview of the feats and monster decks..













*Monster cards updates**: January 6th 2009 @ 5:30PM*
*1) All monster between Abbolith and Cyclops in the monster manual as well as all 1st - 2nd level monsters with background are in the deck.*


----------



## disarray2 (Dec 26, 2008)

I would suggest adding a picture to your thread.  I downloaded the set twice to check them out because I had forgotten which was yours.


----------



## DennisB (Dec 26, 2008)

How do i do that?

Also, after january 1st, the template is going to be reloaded because of a slight change i have made to it as well as the decks. and I swear, this is the last time.


----------



## disarray2 (Dec 26, 2008)

The exact same way you attach the downloads but this time it would be a picture.


----------



## DennisB (Dec 26, 2008)

I will look into that for the new year when i clean up everything.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

It's January 1st and as i promised, here is all the decks so far, I hope everyone enjoys them and if you would like to give me you're input on the decks, feel free..

On another note:
I am asking for 1 person to help me with the monster cards, it is going to take me forever, by the time i get done the players handbook 2 will be released. lol
So if you're interested in helping, please let me know.

I hope everyone has a great  29


----------



## thundershot (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy crap are those monster stats hard to read.... Nice looking job all the way, though!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

Some monsters are long as hell, thats why i decided to make 2 cards for the long stats monsters, like the beholder and astral dreadnought. But in the case of the beholder, I might have to use 3 cards. but like i said, it is a work in the making. and thanks for the input.


----------



## erf_beto (Jan 1, 2009)

It's nice to see that my statcards template are working 

I suppose the best way to fit long text is to avoid using pictures and trimming stuff: removing some text, abreviating some keywords (sometimes even removing them won't hurt the statblock), etc. Take a look at the original DDM rpg statcards. The purpose of these cards is to provide quick access to monster's stats, and not recreate the entire Monster Manual, IMO.

But I guess not everyone will agree with me, specially with regards to what is important to leave and what can be cut. So, in a way, it's nice that you actually provide the MSE file, and not just a pdf. This way I can alter the ones I want to use the way I want to use them. 

Cheers, and happy 2009 to all! 

Oh, and your Astral Stalker gives no XP


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

I fixed the long text monsters by placing them on 2 cards, thought i was going to have to place the beholder on 3 cards but i decided that on the second card not to put a pic and have it text only. I hope it is better.

And you know the old saying:
"you can please some people some of the time, But you can not please all the people all the time"

So this is how i decided to do it, just give all the combat stats and let them do what they want with it. As long as they enjoy the effort i give them.

Now the only Problem right now is that people will have to replace older versions a lot. Like i said, i will be adding to the list a lot and then posting it to the public.


----------



## thundershot (Jan 1, 2009)

That's fine. This will be infinitely helpful in the future. Have you considered doing the larger cards for some of the monsters (like the PC one that's really cool)?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought about it, but they don fit in the card sleeves and i wanted to keep all the cards universal. But if the monsters keep giving me a headache, I just might do that if more people want it that way. like i said, the monster deck is still under construction like the powers was. I will know for sure in 1 week, but thats a good idea, thanks.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

I just posted card backs created by  pdzochand they look great, however, you have to download the template, but worth it.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok here we go, there is 2 options for NPC's and monsters,
1) I could try to put the stats on 1 - 3 cards and it will fit into a standard card sleave and the other information will be in the card notes on the bottom.






2) Or i could put the stats on the bigger cards and still use 2 - 4 cards for 1 monster or NPC but it is easier to read like so.
















Please, everyone, let me know what style you like by 10pm tonight so I can start making the final version of the deck.

Thanks everyone,
Dennis


----------



## erf_beto (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but I have a big problem with multiple cards for the same creature. Actually, I don't even like using the backs - I loathed the new official card design just because of it. 

So I'm gonna sit this one out and let you guys decide. 

What I would like to add though, is that, if you're going to use 2 or more cards, it would look nicer to have a compatible background for it, with just the text and no repeating stats (like AC, Fort, abilities, Speed...) even if you just leave the fields empty. Problem is doing that on MSE, so I won't hold it against you (maybe with a new style file...?).

Another thing I don't understand is: why do you need all that history and personality info on the card? It's just too much! Wouldn't it be better to have information like that staying in an adventure booklet or something? Of course, one can always trim it to his/her likening, or to look like the tatics and knowledge sections of the MM (wich I think would make a nice card back, together with a picture)


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the reason is because some people dont have access to the background information, just the stats I present them.

And if I could do the full card for background, I would but you are right, MSE is limited in that respect, but nothing in life is perfect like me. lol J/K


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 1, 2009)

I think that first thing is to drop images idea. They are pointless. Only you can see it. It takes too many space. One you will make cards faster, two you will have more space for text. Also use shortcuts and don't write all what is in MM. Keywords are needed. Some players have resistances, immunities, bonuses to saving throws. 

So if you have such entry:
Pincer Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 3; +27 vs. AC; 2d6 + 13 damage, and the target is grabbed (until escape). An astral dreadnought can grab up  to two creatures at a time, one in each claw. The astral dreadnought cannot use this attack if it has two creatures grabbed.

Make it that:
Pincer Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 3; +27 vs. AC; 2d6 + 13, and grab (until escape). Up to two creatures, one in each claw. Cannot use this attack if it has two creatures grabbed.

Try to fit into one card.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 1, 2009)

All I wanted to do was cut and paste with minimal typing for line adjustment. After all, there is over 300 monsters and NPC's to copy. Do you think it would look better on the big cards? and I agree about the pics, I figured it would look better but it does take up space. So you think I should omit the pics then. Any one else have a thought about this. 
Also, as far as multiple cards for one monster, well, no one has to print them up but at lease the information will be at hand so you dont have to look up anything and slow up play time, thats why i decided to put the information in there as well, however, I also decided to put that information in the card notes under the cards in MSE so if people wants the information, all they have to do is copy that and paste it in eather word or notepad and print it up or they can just ignore it and run the monster and NPC as they want.
Thanks for the feedback Bayuer


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, here is a sample deck. This is probably how I an going to keep it but I still want some input before I start on it in the morning, starting with the monster manual. I worked it so the words are bigger and all the stats are on one card, even the ancient brown dragon who's stats are a full column long. and I also decided to do all the background on that monster on separate cards so the information is still available as well. I figure if people dont want the background cards they can delete them or ignore them. but for the people that do want that information then it is there.
Also, I did decide to use the big cards because only the DM is going to be using them and they can either file them away or throw them away when the monster is killed.
I could be wrong but I feel this is the best way to do this. If you all Disagree then let me know. The only thing I sure am not going to do is shorten the descriptions because *I dont feel like doing all that typing.
*I will delete this file when I post the first monsters on the main download.
But I do want to know all in all if you all want the pics with the monsters or not, I am leaning too doing it but in this case I will go with the majority of the responses.

And again, Thanks to all For you're inputs so far.


----------



## erf_beto (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm, I could be wrong, but didn't typing those basic attacks in the brown dragon take more time? And you probably won't be able to do it all the time, since some attacks use more space...

Also, you mentioned the card notes... isn't that a good place to add this description instead of other cards? 



Bayuer said:


> So if you have such entry:
> Pincer Claw (standard; at-will)
> Reach 3; +27 vs. AC; 2d6 + 13 damage, and the target is grabbed (until escape). An astral dreadnought can grab up to two creatures at a time, one in each claw. The astral dreadnought cannot use this attack if it has two creatures grabbed.
> 
> ...



 Here's how I do it:

*Pincer Claw *(Melee reach 3); +27 vs AC; 2d6+13 dmg, and grab (until escape). Up to two creatures, one in each claw. Cannot use this attack if it has two creatures grabbed.

If it's a "standard action" there's no need to type it - it's just what you would expect from an attack. Same thing with "at-will". IF it's a move action, or an encounter power, let it show, otherwise, no need.

I also type it in only one line, wich saves a lot of space when you have things like basic attacks:

(m) Longsword +5 vs AC; 1d8+3 dmg

... instead of...

(m) Lonsgword * Weapon
Melee weapon, +5 vs AC; 1d8 + 3 damage

One line instead of two helps a lot! It's also a lot more work, though. 

And as I said earlier, it's a matter of personal taste/opinion on regards to what can be cut out (for ex. I don't think I need to see written the Weapon keyword for a longsword attack)

As for the picture, when I was making the template I didn't think to use a picture, I just left the field there, because I knew someone would care. So, I agree with Bayuer, leave them aside, reserve the space for what's important.

PS: I don't know if this can be good advise for the moment, since you already started the work and all, but instead of going alphabetical, you could be typing monsters per level. You see, most people never get to play epic - and that's where the longest statblocks are!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2009)

You know what, The level Idea is a good one, I will do that. 

And here is what I decided to do.

Monsters: Just doing the stats - no Pic - But including the tactics on the bottom of the attack section.

NPC's: Adding the Pics - NO background - Letting the DM do what they want with the NPC's

Both Decks: Putting them on the big cards, the big disadvantage is that you can only print 3 cards on 1 sheet of paper - But that could also be a good thing, how many monsters is the DM going to kill the players with anyways at one time.

Does that sound good?


----------



## erf_beto (Jan 2, 2009)

DennisB said:


> Both Decks: Putting them on the big cards, the big disadvantage is that you can only print 3 cards on 1 sheet of paper



Actually, when you print, make sure to select landscape format - that way, you can print 4 cards in one page (wich was my intention when making the BIG template)


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you add a consolidated file? DLing that many files at a time is a bit o work.

I'll do it if I must, but I'd much rather like one big file.

If it's an issue of space, I could set up a folder for you to use on my Web site - send me a PM and then you'll be able to link to that for everyone to dl the big file from.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2009)

Dracorat, If you are talking about the monster cards then dont worry, it is in MSE format, all you have to do is keep checking back and delete the old one and re-download the newest version about every other day.
Also, Many people only want certain decks that they need, however, that is a good idea, i will look into making a single file for all decks and files. give me a few days.

And ERF- thanks for the info, I did not know that.


----------



## BradfordFerguson (Jan 2, 2009)

DennisB,

I'm looking for a powercard set where it had blocks to write in the attack bonus, damage, and maybe an extra block for push squares...  The cards had all the other information on them.  Might be Ander00 cards?  Do you know?  I remember the orientation being in portrait format.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried to do that as well, but it was going to be a writable blocks so you could type the information into the blocks before printing them up. however, there was not enough room for that information so I decided not to include it. I do have a powers sheet to input that information on, it is a simple setup and easy to read. if you want, I could upload it to the "Monsters and Downloads" section.

But to answer you're question, It is ander00 set.

*Also: Monsters level 1 is done.*


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 3, 2009)

@DennisB will you add new cards backs to your mse file? pzoch made some new looking nice at power cards thread. thx.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure, give me a few. I was taking today off from card making of any kind. my blogging group for role players is meeting up today. It is a local group for Louisville KY. they meet every year. but tomorrow i will, ok.


----------



## SBalrog (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, when it comes to NPC's I'd like one card with a picture, description, and location only which I could hand out to the players. Then they could use the free space (if any) to add their notes.

Preferable on a card with only the header (without the level and XP info), an the rest of the card with a uniform background, this means: remove the stat area (defenses and HP), the top (initiative, speed, senses), and the bottom (alignment, languages, etc).

The same card (with different colors) could be used for handing out information about places (cities, towns, villages, hamlets, buildings etc), handouts (rumors, notes, history), quest info, and more.

Maybe it should be a separate card set or something.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 3, 2009)

Download and install this file. It is a magic card but it is full text with 2 lines on the top and the rest is for text.


----------



## BradfordFerguson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey DennisB, I finally found the cards I was looking for...  I love these, maybe you can work with "Grandpa" or ask to edit these, or maybe you didn't like these for some reason (which is fine too)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4351249-post718.html


----------



## DennisB (Jan 5, 2009)

I do want to add the stat boxes but like i said, sibery does not want to add the box section to the cards and yes , i like grandpa's decks as well but it does not print right. thats why i don't use them.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a challenge for anyone who wants to take up this challenge. 

Go to this thread http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/220953-making-your-own-power-cards-83.html and read the last entry by me.

If you want good looking power cards with stat boxes, then take up the challenge.


----------



## Dracorat (Jan 6, 2009)

edit:

I misuderstood the challenge I think.

Let me just ask this then.

Is it possible to use the data you have entered but apply a different card design to it so I can have a custom look to my cards?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 6, 2009)

Honestly, I dont know, other people make the templates and I use them and offer advice on how to make it better.


----------



## BradfordFerguson (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisB said:


> i like grandpa's decks as well but it does not print right. thats why i don't use them.




Maybe it is a different computer setup issue... I printed out grandpa's cards (after reading the readme) with no problems.  I print them on normal paper and slip them into playing card sleeves.  Do you not use them because they are not index card sized?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 7, 2009)

I decided to Redo the entire decks in the format that I wanted to do in the first place but could not find anyone to fix the template in the first place, but now in a few days it will be started.

go here to see the discussion and a preview of the new deck. http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/220953-making-your-own-power-cards-83.html


----------



## thundershot (Jan 10, 2009)

Everything's looking great... I wish I had time to help with the monsters, or I would. Between working full time and a 10 month old son, there's no much time for anything.


Keep up the great work!


Thanks
Chris


----------



## DennisB (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry I have not been keeping up with the monsters for the last few days but been working on something major. and i feel like everyone is going to love it.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, Starting Sunday March 1st 2009 There is going to be a new template for downloading. This template is more player friendly. I like the other template, however, this template was the template I wanted to use first but could not find anyone to edit the template. Now the template is done, at least v1 is done, there will be upgrades to improve upon this template, by the time we finish it, there will be many options. Right now, it has the basic options, (card colors and title fonts for now)

Upcoming options to look forward to that you will have control over is:
1) make the cards full color or black and white with type color borders for    
    printer friendly usage.
2) more font types to choose from (Right now there is only 3)
3) making the text boxes either writeable or typeable
4) adding the monster template so as to have only one download instead  
    of 2 diffrent templates.

Here is a preview of the 3 basic cards and if you have any ideas on how to improve the cards feel free to suggest them to me in this thread. 

I will release the decks 2 ways 1) By Decks 2) 1 mass download.


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 14, 2009)

I think that monster template is already good and you should contiune with the previous, don't expand your new template to do all the things. Template is great. Thx.

About the boxes they have all I need. If I enter the name for them they are created, if I erase thx they dissapear! Just like in andert template. I don't need anything more now


----------



## DennisB (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I said that wrong, What i ment is that I am keeping the monster template as is, just when you click on the monster card in the dropdown then the power cards will disappear and the monster cards are going to appear. It is going to be in the same program.


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats good. Why thers no magic item template? Its just black and white:/


----------



## DennisB (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, with that you have to go into style and click yellow and if the item has a power  ... well you will figure it out, for magic item styles is in styles section


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 15, 2009)

OK i got it. One thing or two. Can you make boxes for damage bigger? Thers no room to enter critical value, or just make separate box for it. Second, thers not enough room for keywords. I made my barbarian cards without problems but with one power I have problems couse it didn't shrink text, and all just messed up. Also can you add those icons I was asking before? Or just say how to add them? Addin cards backgrounds pzoch made will be great idee too.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 15, 2009)

Oops. I gave you the older version. sorry.

Q - Can you make boxes for damage bigger?
A - Sorry, but there is 10 boxes and they fit this way only, sorry. Here is a suggestion, this is what i do if information gets too big put it in the blank section on the bottom or adjust it to have 2 boxes side by side and use both boxes. When we give the option for typeable boxes it is going to be able to shrink to allow for long information.

Q - theirs not enough room for keywords.
A - OK here is the patch for that little glitch. Here is how and where you install it. unzip the file, cut the file and follow the following
1) Open the MSE folder
2)  Open the data folder
3) open the 4E-UCS-DennisB.mse-style folder
4) Then paste the patch in there and it will work, the patch also has more font types to choose from.

Q - Also can you add those icons I was asking before
A - I do not remember what Icons you are talking about, can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 15, 2009)

> A - Sorry, but there is 10 boxes and they fit this way only, sorry. Here is a suggestion, this is what i do if information gets too big put it in the blank section on the bottom or adjust it to have 2 boxes side by side and use both boxes. When we give the option for typeable boxes it is going to be able to shrink to allow for long information.



It can be done. Again look at Anders cards. Thers option to choose normal box or large boxe on his card. Used for damage mostly.



> A - OK here is the patch for that little glitch.



It helped. Thx.



> I do not remember what Icons you are talking about, can you refresh my memory?



Her's the link you can find them.
Icons.rar - FileFront.com


----------



## DennisB (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok we are looking into the box subject.

As far as the icons, we have them all on there, to show them you need to click the top left big box and the top right little box.


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 15, 2009)

Well Standar and move action icons are diffrent etc. Thats why I'm asking if you could add them all. I don't like all current icons. I will just replace them I think and the problem will be solved.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 16, 2009)

Like I said, I did not create the program, however. I can fix it if you show and tell me what Icon is what, He may of made a mistake. And I have yet to play 4E (Lack of players in my area)


----------



## VikingChris (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Dennis,

Thanks to you and everybody working so hard on these for all of your time.  I have downloaded the style and I really like it.  But I'm unable to get the write in boxes to show up on the power cards.  Only on the item cards.  Any advice you can offer?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 17, 2009)

You downloaded the template but you need to download the deck you want. Also, this template is going to be obsolete march 1st. I have a completely new template going to be released then, We are just working out the bugs and getting a few decks put together, This template is going to be great. It is going to be the basic colors as shown in an earlier post as well in the same program we are incorporating the monster template shown i the monster download section. So now you wont have to download 2 different templates and use more memory, now you just download 1 template and it is going to have 2.

So far we are on track for the March 1st release, but like I said, there is still a few bugs to work out. *Thindaraiel has been working hard to get it running good. Give him big time props 
*


----------



## meandog (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there a link or site that has the most up to date files on it? Thank you


----------



## DennisB (Jan 22, 2009)

Me and a bunch of us have been working hard on the UCS and are feverishly trying to get the decks up to date. Here is the link.

Downloads - Toosigma


----------



## Nebulorum (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the new card layout above, but I wonder if they will print ok on mono-chrome printer. I have a simple black and white laser printer. The older cards (the one with a colored bar on top) where great on my printer. Is there a way to make tem gray scale? I'm no MSE guru.

Also is there a way to change the layout to the older one? 

As a comment the red card with black Icons don't look very nice on the screen or black&white print.

Nebulorum


----------



## DennisB (Jan 23, 2009)

Well Nebulorum, There is a solution to that little printing Problem, Under the style section on the top of UCS, there is some options on the right side, if you click the card colors and put the cards that you want to print to black and white then you're printer should do OK with printing it up to a full vibrent black and white pixels. We are still looking into haveing printer friendly options but it is taking a lot longer than we antisipated, but it will be done soon (I Hope)..

Now you're coment, I do not quite understand what you were talking about with thered cards, Could you eleabrate on that subject?


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to UCS site. Downloaded all templates and yours don't work... Ehh. That what it gives to me.

Parametr field1: card has no member 'classification'

Parametr field1: card has no member 'classification'
in function combined_editor


----------



## Bayuer (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to UCS site. Downloaded all templates and yours don't work... Ehh. That what it gives to me.

Parametr field1: card has no member 'classification'

Parametr field1: card has no member 'classification'
in function combined_editor


----------



## DennisB (Jan 24, 2009)

Thindaraiel is the one that made the template. 
If you go here http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/220953-making-your-own-power-cards-90.html and let him know he will look into it for you and he will see what he can do to fix it. I saw that too and I forgot how to fix it, he told me. so he knows..


----------



## Iceman75 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Help*

I'm trying to get the backs to work and I get the error message 
Package not found \magic Set Editor 2\data\Back.mse-game
where do I get this file?


----------



## tintagel (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I REALLY don't mean to be a jerk, but considering the recent cease & desist from Power Cards - Dugeons & Dragons 4th Edition | D&D 4e Powercards ...

... is it me, or is this a gross violation of copyright?  I mean, the 4E GSL license makes it abundantly clear that the only thing you can distribute is the power name...

Downloading entire decks of powers, items, etc?  Isn't that content straight from the Compendium/PHB/MM?

Plus, it's hosted here - on ENWorld...

Just sayin'


----------



## DennisB (Mar 16, 2009)

thats why enworld has asked that everyone stop doing that now because wizardsof the coast is about to release there own decks now.


----------



## tintagel (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, ok.

Lol, Dennis, at your sig...

Oh the irony.


----------



## DJalin (Mar 17, 2009)

Any chance of still getting the style for those newer Power cards you were planning to release on March 1st before the cease and decist.?  I figure I can type in the data since that it what is intelectual property.  That way it isnt redristributed.


----------



## DennisB (Mar 17, 2009)

I am still working out a few bugs, but if you want them when we get done with it, then you can sure as well have the template

Right now here is the fretures

1) 15 colors of cards
2) icons for every type
3) typable boxes
4) 10 boxes to input information 
5) magic items and rituals has the basic information ready
6) has a monster template for quick monster stats

last bugs to fix
1) the flavor text has a fatle flaw we are trying to fix right now
2) small gaps in the program still needs to be filled

if you want the final template, let me know and i will send it to you, however i can not send the power information with it.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2009)

DennisB, I haven't downloaded or looked at these cards, but if they include large quantities of the content of WotC's books, I'm afraid you'll have to remove them from EN World.  I don't want to hear from WotC's lawyers!

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just nuke the thread boss *points Morrus to the big red button*


----------



## DennisB (Mar 18, 2009)

oops, i forgot, i just stoped making them because ofthat, i forgot about the downloads, i will do that today,


----------



## Khaalis (Mar 18, 2009)

I would still love to see the new template. The templates cannot be stopped, just the pre-entering of the data. I hope this doesn't stop your work on the template. I've already got most of my data up to the PHB2 entered, and I can add that info as I need it. New templates are what I need till I find what works best for our group.


----------



## DennisB (Mar 18, 2009)

Like i said, We are just cleaning up the last few bugs and I am hoping that by next week it will be complete, there is one BUG but i do not think we can fix, so if not then along with the template i will send instructions on how to keep the bug from deleting the information on the cards.

We know how to prevent the bug from activating but we dont know how fix the bug.

Hell, my template even hase a monster card template inbedded in it.

E-mail me so i can put you on the list of people getting the template, seems like many people want the template (Like 15 so far) and i will give you a 24 hour notice before i send the template.


----------



## GamerRay (Mar 18, 2009)

I just finished downloading the items last night; apparently I did it just in time! Great work on all this stuff guys, I'm sorry all your hard work can't be appreciated by the community any longer. Looks like I'll just have to finish the AV item lists myself  :-(

Thanks again for sharing your hard work with us.


----------



## DennisB (Mar 18, 2009)

*The end of this thread*

thread is done


----------



## Nytmare (Mar 20, 2009)

Is that a flubbed bluff check or stealth check?

Know what I mean? *nudge nudge* Say no more, say no more!

__________________
For complete sets of my super-secret, LEGAL and BLANK (honest) deck of updated Powers, Feats, Magic Items, and Monsters full of copyrighted WOTC material Click This link below.

http://www.pmw.org/nytmare/dnd/ILLEGAL/


----------

